# Seksualiteit > Zwangerschap >  Onvruchtbaar

## Gast: vraagteken

:Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Ik heb een vraag is het mogelijk als je na een echo erachter komt dat je een bloeduitstorting en een kieste heb op je eierstok,mag je dan toch beginnen met een ivf behandeling

----------

